# Hacker group releases automated 'Google hacking' tool



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

The Cult of the Dead Cow hacker group has released an open-source tool designed to enable IT workers to quickly scan their Web sites for security vulnerabilities and at-risk sensitive data, using a collection of specially crafted Google search terms.

The group, which refers to itself as the cDc, acknowledged that the Goolag Scanner tool could also be used by malicious attackers to look for vulnerable Web sites. "We're not stupid," a cDc member who goes by the name Oxblood Ruffin said. "We know some bored teenagers and criminals will try to exploit vulnerabilities [using the new tool]."

But such uses are "not something that we or anyone can control," Ruffin added. "What we're trying to do is two things: One, to provide a very easy and legitimate tool for security professionals to test their own Web sites for vulnerabilities, and two, to raise awareness about Web security in and of itself."


http://www.computerworld.com/action...cleBasic&articleId=9064238&source=rss_topic17


----------

